# New Member With A WheelHorse 212-6



## wcn69 (Apr 21, 2010)

:wave:Hello, my name is Wilson and I'm retired and live in Montpelier, VA. 
My equipment & engine numbers: 
1987 Wheel Horse 212-6
Equipment model: 32-12K601
Equipment serial #: 29530
37" 200 Series Mower Deck
Engine model: FB460V-BS13 (manufactured by Kawasaki) 
Engine serial: FB460-142655
I need help in finding carburetor for this engine. Kawasaki no longer supplies the one that came on the engine. I've tried several of the on line parts folks but none have one in stock. I'll take a used one if anyone has one they would like to get ride of. I think that these Kawasaki part numbers will work; 15001-2937 & 15003-2183. Any help will be appreciated...
thanks the new guy


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

The original part number is 15003-2183. Maybe Craigslist or Ebay can help.
Is your carb not rebuildable?


----------



## wcn69 (Apr 21, 2010)

No its not rebuildable, I broke the hinge pin hole where the float attaches to the carb base.


----------

